# Pax rips the carpet in my car, and I get ripped off



## Tddycknte16 (Jul 4, 2017)

So about a week ago, I pick up a pax and (I mean this with no offense) she was a very obese woman. I had to roll the front seat all the way up and she still couldn't really fit comfortably in the back (and I drive a full size sedan). We get to her destination and during her struggle to get out the car somehow she manage to tear the carpet right out from under the rear seat. There is a tear is over 6 inches long and the bare metal underneath the carpet is exposed. I immediately report it. And after a week of going back and forth with Lyft, they give me $50!!!! I called the dealership and a new carpet plus labor is over $1600!!!! How can I cover this damage to my car??? Shouldn't the passenger by liable for this???? I included pictures of the damage.


----------



## Moondirty (Jul 6, 2017)

did you notice or see the damage as it was being done or well after the ride? Great another thing to look out for now.. I would have stopped the big ***** and make her take responsibility for it. Wow, just WOW!


----------



## Tddycknte16 (Jul 4, 2017)

Moondirty said:


> did you notice or see the damage as it was being done or well after the ride? Great another thing to look out for now.. I would have stopped the big ***** and make her take responsibility for it. Wow, just WOW!


I witnessed it happen and I told her that I was going to report so she doesn't try to deny it. I depend on the money I earn from Lyft but if I don't get compensated properly I'm done with this B.S. rideshare business.


----------



## Moondirty (Jul 6, 2017)

No you need to sue lyft in small claims! If the pax can collaberate your story you will win easily!


----------



## Tddycknte16 (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm considering it


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

No Dash Cam video?


----------



## Tddycknte16 (Jul 4, 2017)

No but the passanger verbally acknowledged the damage


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

If she could barely fit with your front seat pushed all the way up...... I would have denied entry. Nothing personal, but as you see, nothing but damage will occur with her in the car. Probably did a wheelie all the way to her destination? She knows she needs to call UberXL or the Lyft equivalent


----------



## Tddycknte16 (Jul 4, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> If she could barely fit with your front seat pushed all the way up...... I would have denied entry. Nothing personal, but as you see, nothing but damage will occur with her in the car. Probably did a wheelie all the way to her destination? She knows she needs to call UberXL or the Lyft equivalent


I didn't want to but I was sympathetic since I'm a heavy guy myself, but in all seriousness yes..... the rear of my car bottomed out over a few bumps and I regretted it the whole ride. This stuff really beats up your car and I've really had enough of it


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Lyft may send it to insurance where you would be screwed with the $2500 deductible. 

Not that it matters much but the dealer is probably the most expensive place to do the work. Take it to a body shop or a shop that works on interiors of cars see what they say.


----------



## Tddycknte16 (Jul 4, 2017)

$2500 deductible is a joke. And I called the dealer because I didn't know where else you would get a replacement carpet. But even if I found a place I KNOW $50 isn't going to cover it

"I can understand your frustration; however, as explained in the previous email, in determining the charge fee to the passenger, the type of damage, amount of surface area that is affected, the type of material damaged, and whether or not repairing/cleaning the damaged area will be extensive are our base on how it is computed. Also, the damage fee amount takes into account the type as well as the severity of the damage to a driver’s vehicle."
This is what the keep emailing me. So all those factors that they based the fee on would clearly produce a higher number that $50


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Email them a dealer quote for a new carpet or a shop quote for an estimate to repair the carpet.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Tddycknte16 said:


> I didn't want to but I was sympathetic since I'm a heavy guy myself, but in all seriousness yes..... the *rear of my car bottomed out* over a few bumps and I regretted it the whole ride. This stuff really beats up your car and I've really had enough of it


man......


----------



## Tddycknte16 (Jul 4, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> man......


Yep


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

thats ****ed up...
i drive a 2016 sport corolla that i bought
brand new have only 30k miles, if a hipo did it on my car i dont know what would be my reaction...
Sorry to hear that :/


----------



## Tddycknte16 (Jul 4, 2017)

I was pissed


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Nissan are shit boxes. That doesn't happen in other cars. 
Seriously, look at the area, how does it get torn up like that? Either intentionally by viciously ripping at it or shit carpets & design.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. Might take the fight with @asklyft on twitter. That can't be included in your insurance . It's the negligence of their passenger and lyft should pay for it.


----------



## Tddycknte16 (Jul 4, 2017)

What's @asklyft?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Lyft's PR and customer care on twitter. They are more attentive and seems to help because it's out in the public.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

While I fully understand and side the w/ the poster about this situation..
It truly does look like a very poor design by the manufacturer.

I would suggest going to a website like www.car-part.com to locate perhaps rear seat parts for that vehicle.
It's like a google for junkyards and gives you an idea of where to find parts
You may luck out and find those parts for much cheaper than what the dealer is quoting.
Also, it may afford you the opportunity to check out similar cars to see if it's a structural thing that happens all the time.

I have a vehicle that I'm sure 500 lb lady has sat in the back w/ no issue.
But it's designed to be robust so no worries from me.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Poor design ? Are you on Lyft's payroll?
When she was struggling to get out she grabbed the carpet.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Definitely not on Lyft's payroll.
Playing devil's advocate and provided useful info for you to use and perhaps saving money in process
Best of luck.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

That's money losing suggestion. It's their responsibility. You should sue them.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Tddycknte16 said:


> So about a week ago, I pick up a pax and (I mean this with no offense) she was a very obese woman. I had to roll the front seat all the way up and she still couldn't really fit comfortably in the back (and I drive a full size sedan). We get to her destination and during her struggle to get out the car somehow she manage to tear the carpet right out from under the rear seat. There is a tear is over 6 inches long and the bare metal underneath the carpet is exposed. I immediately report it. And after a week of going back and forth with Lyft, they give me $50!!!! I called the dealership and a new carpet plus labor is over $1600!!!! How can I cover this damage to my car??? Shouldn't the passenger by liable for this???? I included pictures of the damage.
> View attachment 138765
> View attachment 138766
> View attachment 138767


can you post a pic of the other side (to see how the carpet meets the bottom of the cushion)?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

btw what kind of car is this and what yr?


----------



## Greenjas (Nov 12, 2016)

Hate to tell you bro, you're an independent contractor and providing a for hire service to the public. Damages to your vehicle are an insurance issue and Lyft/Uber are at their own discretion to pay out thus the importance of having proper commercial insurance, not just personal insurance. Bottom line, you should have commercial insurance to cover any damage that might occur during your working hours. As one poster already pointed out, you should be trying to go through Lyft insurance with a $2500 deductible if you don't have commercial insurance. This might not be what you want to hear but this is reality not puffery that will have you chasing after the wind like trying to sue Lyft in small claims court. If you have this type of money why not just get the carpet fixed and learn from this incident because going against a billion dollar company with dream team of lawyers will only make you feel like your was born yesterday and is worthless help to you. Lastly, no I'm not an employee of Lyft/Uber. I'm just a fellow driver just like you except that I run a limousine company that partners with Uber/Lyft.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Greenjas said:


> Hate to tell you bro, you're an independent contractor and providing a for hire service to the public. Damages to your vehicle are an insurance issue and Lyft/Uber are at their own discretion to pay out thus the importance of having proper commercial insurance, not just personal insurance. Bottom line, you should have commercial insurance to cover any damage that might occur during your working hours. As one poster already pointed out, you should be trying to go through Lyft insurance with a $2500 deductible if you don't have commercial insurance. This might not be what you want to hear but this is reality not puffery that will have you chasing after the wind like trying to sue Lyft in small claims court. If you have this type of money why not just get the carpet fixed and learn from this incident because going against a billion dollar company with dream team of lawyers will only make you feel like your was born yesterday and is worthless help to you. Lastly, no I'm not an employee of Lyft/Uber. I'm just a fellow driver just like you except that I run a limousine company that partners with Uber/Lyft.


Independent contractor, commercial insurance has nothing to do with it . It's not an accident and it's not related with insurance. What if someone throws up in and your car and lyft says you have a $2500 deductible? 
Just troll their twitter account. They will pay you for the PR.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> btw what kind of car is this and what yr?


Looks like a Nissan Maxima


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I replace my carpet in a Subaru wrx for $30 and took me about 3 hours . I don't think u need to replace all your carper you could use some ingenuity and fix that in an hour 

It sucks that they didn't at least give you the max $150 . People don't factor in repairs whem doing this gig . I put a little away for things like this . So far in 18 months I've had the following repairs needed because of rideshare driving

2 tire blow outs total cost about $110 
Pax knocked my rear window off the track of my BMW while leaning on it . 45 minutes of my time no cost
During a crazy wind storm pax opened my door the wind was so intense that the back door actually flung open wide enough to hit the front door on my Explorer .Not only that but when I tried to close my door I had to use both hands and pull with all my might. Not the pax fault they tipped me nicely and I repaired the dent $450

Rear Center console in my BMW is totally ruined from shoes while people get in and out . Part is $ 100 will take me about an hour 

Bent rim from a pot hole $250 for repair


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I've picked up a few land whales too. Now the right rear suspension on my car knocks when going over bumps. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Please sue them do whatever you can do to give them a headache. They never backed me up the two times I needed them over 3000 rides never asked anything from them .They are scumbags bags hiding behind a computer.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

what kind of moran are you? There are a hundred places that will replace the carpeting in your entire car for under $200. Your damages are about one tenth of the entire carpet. So that's $20. Be happy you got $50. 

I mean really? Who goes to a dealer to buy replacement interior parts? You think because some fat arse hurt your carpet you're going to win the lottery? You know darn well if you got the big check you would A) just keep the money and not replace anything, or B) find some shop to repair it for $50.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

It might not look perfect but I'm sure you could use black silicone or something seal it from the back give it a good thick coating let it dry and then glue that down into the interior of the car


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Glue it up, yeah?

$1600 is bull, you can swap your entire interior and seats and door panels to premium for less


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

It looks like a small tear that can be taped with carpet tape and then tucked back in under the seat. You can do it for the cost of the tape and a little time. Next time tackle the hippo before she gets away.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

OP what ended up happening with your situation? I'm curious about how it was handled by Lyft and if the pax had to pay anything. 

As much as I feel for the pax, she should know that there are risks to stuffing oneself into a stranger's car if she's of a larger proportion. 

Also, I feel the same about my poor car and the bullshit it goes through for these inconsiderate, entitled pax (who I'm SURE treat their own personal cars with love and care and would do none of the things they do in OUR cars to their own vehicles.)

I'm just wondering if this was resolved fairly, since it seems it never really ends well for drivers when their cars are damaged by pax. It's such a shame that Uber and Lyft don't hold their riders accountable and instead punish the hardworking drivers who are out on the road busting their butts to pay their executives' salaries.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I give fuber credit,they Have taken care of me anytime I've had an issue.Lyft made me feel like it was my fault.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Tddycknte16 said:


> So about a week ago, I pick up a pax and (I mean this with no offense) she was a very obese woman. I had to roll the front seat all the way up and she still couldn't really fit comfortably in the back (and I drive a full size sedan). We get to her destination and during her struggle to get out the car somehow she manage to tear the carpet right out from under the rear seat. There is a tear is over 6 inches long and the bare metal underneath the carpet is exposed. I immediately report it. And after a week of going back and forth with Lyft, they give me $50!!!! I called the dealership and a new carpet plus labor is over $1600!!!! How can I cover this damage to my car??? Shouldn't the passenger by liable for this???? I included pictures of the damage.
> View attachment 138765
> View attachment 138766
> View attachment 138767


That's why rideshare insurance is absolutely necessary.Lyft could care less about the "true value" of property.They don't want to piss of their passengers.You should persist with the messaging & send your estimate receipts until they cave.I fight them often when they try to lowball me on damages or expenses incurred, & they always agree to pay something reasonable in the end.Just don't back down.Call,text,& show up at their office(s).



Moondirty said:


> No you need to sue lyft in small claims! If the pax can collaberate your story you will win easily!


She definitely will not corroborate any claim that will cost her $1600.00. She couldn't even pay for a Lyft plus ride, as she should have.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> I give fuber credit,they Have taken care of me anytime I've had an issue.Lyft made me feel like it was my fault.


Not true, Lyft damage claims are easier to get.

I've collected over $1k of em

The one time I tried on fuber, they tried to make get an estimate or receipt in 24 hours and I gave up (in retrospect, probably shoulda forgone the labor and just gotten an internet price on the dinged piece of plastic)


----------

